

Ask HN:got macmini where to start to learn mac dev? - umenline

i have 15 years of c++/java experiences . i want to learn develop on mac as fast as i can .
first develop native mac apps then ipad.
i started the mac for the first time and then what ?
======
frou_dh
<https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/mac/index.action>

<https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action>

~~~
umenline
thanks , what to download? what are the must tools for developers ? what are
the must sites/forums for mac devs?

~~~
taligent
For tools. You just need XCode. And I would recommend the WWDC 2012 videos.
<https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2012/> Most of it may go straight
over your head but there are some more introductory sessions in there. And I
believe most devs are using the Apple Developer Forums.

~~~
tstegart
Yeah, Xcode is pretty much all you need. I would second the WWDC videos, they
explain a lot.

------
xauronx
Go on iTunes-U and download the Stanford iOS lessons. That's the fastest and
best way to learn iOS development. As for Mac development... I'm not sure.
I've not dabbled in that yet.

------
f3r3nc
Go for iOS first to get familiar with cocoa, then move on to Mac. There are
tons of info for iOS devs but bit less for Mac.

